# How safe is driving at night?



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

I've heard from family already living in Brisbane that there's quite a lot of drunk drivers around at night and best to avoid nite-time driving. How big a problem is it? I know there are drunk drivers all over the world but is quite a scary thought. Also how bad a problem are animals on the road at night?


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> I've heard from family already living in Brisbane that there's quite a lot of drunk drivers around at night and best to avoid nite-time driving. How big a problem is it? I know there are drunk drivers all over the world but is quite a scary thought. Also how bad a problem are animals on the road at night?


I've livede here for a very long time and never had a problem driving at night. If you're in the suburbs of a City you don't have a problem with animals either.
Road kill happens on counrty roads ie roads between towns and cities.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for that Aussiejock, just gathering information before we move (hopefully in the summer) (UK). Probably be better to land ourselves in Brisbane's winter to wean ourselves into the weather slowly (if you can call it a winter in Brisbane that is). Have you been up to Brisbane yet?


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Thanks for that Aussiejock, just gathering information before we move (hopefully in the summer) (UK). Probably be better to land ourselves in Brisbane's winter to wean ourselves into the weather slowly (if you can call it a winter in Brisbane that is). Have you been up to Brisbane yet? confused:


Yes I have been quite a few times. 2 of my grandchildren live in the Brisbane suburbs and I have a friend who lives in Miami on the Gold Coast. Nice for a holiday but wouldn't want to live there! You must realise that all New South Welshmen(people) consider Queenslanders as retards!! Very fierce rivalry between the 2 States!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

HUH! shame on them!!!.......................so a bit like Scotland and England then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*Driving at night*

Some people suffer with impaired vision at night,should you be one of them,do not drive at night,make sure ALL of the windows are clean inside and out,smear anti-fog on the inside of windows if you have a heavy breathing family and ensure ALL of your lights are working and the headlights correctly aimed .One thing i was taught on my first driving lesson "Just keep it in mind when you are behind the wheel,you are the only good driver on the road, watch all the other idiots because you never know what they may do next "
Colin


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

mmm.......................ok now i'm a wee bit scared....................just a tinsy winsy tad scared. I'd be more likely to crash if a spider (i hate even writing/typing that horrid word) crawled over me inside the car. I will definately have to blowtorch the inside of the car first in oz before i even think about drining!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> I've heard from family already living in Brisbane that there's quite a lot of drunk drivers around at night and best to avoid nite-time driving. How big a problem is it? I know there are drunk drivers all over the world but is quite a scary thought. Also how bad a problem are animals on the road at night?


I'm in NSW and I've never experienced this problem? Like you say......they are all over the world. Sounds like someone is trying to scare you by saying that - very odd if you ask me. There are 'hoons' on the quiet roads at night sometimes doing burn outs - but that doesnt mean they're drink drivers. 

I would just suggest you make your own opinions when you arrive - if you believe everything you hear you'll never get here 

Take care and good luck

Rach xxxx


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Rach, thank you for your reply, i'm just trying to gather some info before going. NOTHING will keep me away from oz, my heart is set on it now and we can't wait, the time to go can't come quick enough (dreading the flight with 3 kids age - at the moment 1, 5 and 8) but apart from that we are rareing to go!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*drunk driving*



scottishcelts said:


> mmm.......................ok now i'm a wee bit scared....................just a tinsy winsy tad scared. I'd be more likely to crash if a spider (i hate even writing/typing that horrid word) crawled over me inside the car. I will definately have to blowtorch the inside of the car first in oz before i even think about drining!!!!!!!!!


 I would mind your rather sarcastic tone sire , many a true word has been spoken in jest . Spiders ; there are a multitude of realy scarey spiders in Australian gardens that would likely scare the bejeebers out of you if one suddenly dropped in your lap whilst you were driving . That being said , the bite of cheranthium(yellow sac)can be very painfull and last up to 10 days , whilst the bite of atrax or hadrychone (funnel-web) can cause severe envenomation,no antidote that realy cures !!! There are others that should also be avoided , but you can waste your own time looking those up , has to be info on the web someplace . Colin


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

oddball said:


> I would mind your rather sarcastic tone sire , many a true word has been spoken in jest . Spiders ; there are a multitude of realy scarey spiders in Australian gardens that would likely scare the bejeebers out of you if one suddenly dropped in your lap whilst you were driving . That being said , the bite of cheranthium(yellow sac)can be very painfull and last up to 10 days , whilst the bite of atrax or hadrychone (funnel-web) can cause severe envenomation,no antidote that realy cures !!! There are others that should also be avoided , but you can waste your own time looking those up , has to be info on the web someplace . Colin


Em...........helloo..............you really are an oddball aren't you Colin! Why so serious? If the only way to communicate with someone is to try and be a smart alec then i'd forget it if i were you and look myself in the attic and throw away the key for a very long time. Why should i bother looking up those words when you have clearly already done so (hence the smarty pants attempt). For your information, i have done heaps of research on oz beasties as i am not a fan. I am also female, so be careful how you reply...............


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*night driving*



scottishcelts said:


> mmm.......................ok now i'm a wee bit scared....................just a tinsy winsy tad scared. I'd be more likely to crash if a spider (i hate even writing/typing that horrid word) crawled over me inside the car. I will definately have to blowtorch the inside of the car first in oz before i even think about drining!!!!!!!!!


 I wrote you a logical response to your night driving query and you responded with this drivel and you have the audacity to call me smarty pants ? Please madam, remove your rose coloured glasses next time you look in the mirror to straighten your pointy hat .


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

*tut tut*

er......what? typical response from a man to even suggest i'm a witch


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

*oh all right....................*

o.k. Colin, i hold my hands up, maybe i was a tinsy winsy tad too harsh on you.  I do apologise, sincerely. x


----------



## shimmy (Sep 11, 2007)

Umm, having been a passenger in a car being driven down the freeway to sydney by a spiderphobic male, windows down etc and having said spiderphobic chap freeze when seeing a funnelweb wander up his door and into the car (rather than just hitting the button....) having car then swerve all over the show and finally stop in the fast lane while all other occupants pile out screaming except (possibly stupid) me, I can see your point scottish! 

What happened next you ask? I whacked the ****** as it was climbing over the front passenger seat towards me. Had to do it several times to kill the thing but we survived, which was nice.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

*how scary???????????*

No way, as much as the story is hilarious, i just would have died with shock, i mean it! This is the reason i've been having nightmares, so i think i'll avoid Sydney altogether. I know they are in Queensland as well, but are the Funnelweb not predominantly in Sydney?

They are also huge big mean looking mothers aren't they! So i assume these things are quite 'thick' - body weight i mean. Do they crunch when you hit them (urgh i'm not eating anything for the rest of the day now). How fast are they. I think i'm going to need to carry a spade or something with me at all times!

I'm being serious Oddball if you read this. x


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> No way, as much as the story is hilarious, i just would have died with shock, i mean it! This is the reason i've been having nightmares, so i think i'll avoid Sydney altogether. I know they are in Queensland as well, but are the Funnelweb not predominantly in Sydney?
> 
> They are also huge big mean looking mothers aren't they! So i assume these things are quite 'thick' - body weight i mean. Do they crunch when you hit them (urgh i'm not eating anything for the rest of the day now). How fast are they. I think i'm going to need to carry a spade or something with me at all times!
> 
> I'm being serious Oddball if you read this. x


Don't let funnel webs put you off coming to Sydney. I've lived here for over 41 years and haven't seen one. The really big spiders you get most often are huntsmen and they are good to have around because they eat the mozzies etc. They are more scared of you than you are of them. Only people I've heard of freaking out at the sight of spiders are newly arrived expats. I was one of these once.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, I know Aussiejock, i'm still coming to Oz no matter what, i just worry too much for my own good!....................Still going to carry a beastie self defence thingy! Or i'll invent one if i can't find anything brutal enough!!!


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 16, 2008)

Drunk driving question from a Scot - that's a bit rich isn't it? I'm from Brisbane but spent last Hogmanay in Thurso. I have never seen so much drinking in my life and not just beer like you would in most Australian outings - it was whisky - lunatic soup. But I didn't see much drunk driving. I didn't see much at all really after the whisky. Not sure that helps but it was fun writing it


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Night......Day......makes no difference. The Australians do not differentiate between the two - they drive like nutters all the time  

Dolly


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Night......Day......makes no difference. The Australians do not differentiate between the two - they drive like nutters all the time
> 
> Dolly[
> 
> That's only your opinion. Don't find anything wrong with Aussie drivers myself.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> Dolly said:
> 
> 
> > Night......Day......makes no difference. The Australians do not differentiate between the two - they drive like nutters all the time
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I must compliment dolly on handling it so well wen she says
"We will have to agree to disagree...as we must both we have totally different standards for driving! Or it could be a regional thing. Maybe it's just Victorians who are bad drivers."

Cheers


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Queenslander said:


> Drunk driving question from a Scot - that's a bit rich isn't it? I'm from Brisbane but spent last Hogmanay in Thurso. I have never seen so much drinking in my life and not just beer like you would in most Australian outings - it was whisky - lunatic soup. But I didn't see much drunk driving. I didn't see much at all really after the whisky. Not sure that helps but it was fun writing it


I never had the Australian's down as being judgemental, but there you go.

For the record, i have never drunk and drove.

I also think i am the one having the last laugh - the way things are going at your end, you'll have no liver left to see next Hogmanay


----------

